
Show HN: AWSets – AWS Resource listing made easy - jeffcarter
https://www.trek10.com/blog/awsets-aws-resource-listing-made-easy
======
jeffcarter
Author here - This is a project I've been working on for the last several
months that has proven to be quite useful. I finally got around to getting it
open sourced.

AWSets is (yet another) tool for listing AWS resources across all regions in
an account. The differentiator here is that it also builds relationships
between resources. It still has some rough edges and will continue to receive
steady updates, but I'm excited to get some feedback on it and see what the
community can do with such a project.

GitHub -
[https://github.com/trek10inc/awsets](https://github.com/trek10inc/awsets)

